# Conformation of a hunter



## FemelleReynard (4 July 2018)

When buying a hunter, or even buying a youngster that you would like to hunt, what do you look for conformation wise? Are there any conformation deal breakers for a horse that will have a hard job? Equally, is there anything you specifically look for?

I must admit I do not know much about conformation and what to look for, however I want to learn and improve my knowledge. More so because I will be looking for a youngster soon that I can bring on slowly and having previously had a horse that has suffered terribly with foot/leg issues (which I think are due to him being badly put together), I am keen to know what to look for and what to avoid.

Are there any books anyone would recommend that will teach me all I need to know about conformation?

Thanks all.


----------



## Goldenstar (4 July 2018)

A hunter should look all of a piece it should have nothing that jumps out at you maore than anything else .
I look for a not too large horse with good bone it must must must move straight and not have extravagant movement as you need a horse who will work long hours.
They need a good strong back for the same reason as above .
They need a good engine so they need strong hind legs ..
They must not have too long legs , a good front is nice as it helps you stay on .
They need nice strong feet .
Having said that you see good hunters in all sorts of shapes and sizes and the preference of the rider is important one persons dangerous lunatic is anothers dream hunter and a horse a young bold man might find a boring slug might be the dream for an older or nervous person .
I have a horse hes a 16hh 7/8 Tb 1/8 pony , hes strong and a great type hes my ideal for me in type sadly hes a lively hunter at 25 I would have loved him but at 58 I cant be bothered.
The country the horse is to hunt in effects choice the horse thats at home jumping hedges might not enjoy jumping up right timber from trot and hunting in the hills .


----------



## spacefaer (4 July 2018)

It's all about balance - the more correct the conformation, in theory, the sounder the horse will be, as it doesn't put unnecessary stress on any particular part of the body.

As GS says, it depends on what country you are hunting, as to what hunter type you want - whether it's a more cobby sort that will trot and pop in trappy country, or a more quality TB type that will fly big timber and hedges in more open country. Whatever type you need, you want to get the best put together horse of its type for that job.

The most important thing in a hunter is temperament. Without a good temperament, you can have the best looking horse, and never had a good day's hunting! That's why they come in all shapes and sizes, as do people who go hunting!

I would say look for good strong feet, straight limbs, straight action and a decent length of rein. They are my priorities when looking at a potential purchase. We also like a good amount of bone.

There's a good book called A Photographic Guide to Conformation written by Robert Oliver - quite an old book now, but sill useful


----------



## waggit (4 July 2018)

spacefaer said:



			It's all about balance - the more correct the conformation, in theory, the sounder the horse will be, as it doesn't put unnecessary stress on any particular part of the body.

As GS says, it depends on what country you are hunting, as to what hunter type you want - whether it's a more cobby sort that will trot and pop in trappy country, or a more quality TB type that will fly big timber and hedges in more open country. Whatever type you need, you want to get the best put together horse of its type for that job.

The most important thing in a hunter is temperament. Without a good temperament, you can have the best looking horse, and never had a good day's hunting! That's why they come in all shapes and sizes, as do people who go hunting!

I would say look for good strong feet, straight limbs, straight action and a decent length of rein. They are my priorities when looking at a potential purchase. We also like a good amount of bone.

There's a good book called A Photographic Guide to Conformation written by Robert Oliver - quite an old book now, but sill useful
		
Click to expand...

I still have that book ! If you would like it you could pm me your address and I will post it to you.


----------

